# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  What REALLY happened with Immortal Bot

## KuRIoS

First of all, I must say that it is truly sad to see so many of the members on OwnedCore with your tinfoil hats. 
Their website has, since launch, been on and off so many times because of DDoS attacks that you should have been able to put 2 and 2 together.But oh well... 
/Rant
 
If you dont know what Immortal Bot is, read the review and guide here (Immortal Bot - brief review and short guide)

Anyways I had a chat with the Developer. 

*Why is the site down?*
We moved hosts to try and prevent the unstableness that we have seen because of DDoS attacks. 

*Any ETA?*
As soon as possible, some things we need other people to fix for us. But rest assured, we want the site and bot up ASAP!

*Why was there no information on the facebook page?
*_It is simply not our page, that is why, someone created it without us knowing, same as last time._

*Was the twitter account faked as well then? Why was the Twitter account deleted?*
No, it was ours, but let me explain. Firstly, I had no idea that people even looked at that. Secondly, the information on the twitter was outdated and was actually wrong. We deleted it some hours before the move and looking back we should have done things differently. It appears we made a mistake deactivating it and confusing people. WE ARE SORRY!
We have now activated it again!

*Do you plan on offering a license for multi-botters? Maybe a discount for bulk buys of licenses?*
We plan on adding a discount for bulk purchasing soon

*Do you have plans to add "DONT GO THERE waypoints?" as in areas where you definitely want it to avoid?*
We can and will add that. Many times it is not a question of whether we plan or can do some thing, but what the best way to implement some thing is. 
The creativity of the community can be very helpful in coming up with new features or giving creative ideas on how to implement them. also... some thing similar to this question.. we also want to add way points that permanently mark points of interest on the map such as known entrance/exit points.

*Could you enable the bot login-servers so we could still bot even though the site is down?*
In theory we could, but it would not be the right thing to do. We would be using a 7 days old Database and therefore, it would cause mass confusion. Alas, we would need to update the bot anyways because of the minipatch.

*Any last note?
*I would like to say thank you, to those that believed in us.


ANY flaming or inappropriate language in this thread will cause a ban!

----------


## iFarmer

Looking forward to what they can offer for the multi-botters who missed out on the hardware ID licenses.

----------


## Remus3

thank you kur; and im glad my question got in..

cant wait for the point of interest and avoid waypoints  :Big Grin: 


mmm gonna wait to buy more licenses for bulk buy :3

----------


## biinky

Thanks for the informative post.

If anyone is interested in "buying out", I'll buy a bot key from them if you have multi-accounting access. Don't chargeback like a greedy *******, just sell to me o_o

----------


## pookthetook

I had faith in you Immortal!

----------


## MartyT

How much do they pay you for posting this? Just curious.

----------


## phantom325

Thank you so much KuR, the bawx was full of people complaining about it being down.
EDIT: Lol @ MartyT.

----------


## 0wn3d

Good explanation  :Smile:  I hope i can get my bot purchase tonight.

----------


## Cenny

> First of all, I must say that it is truly sad to see so many of the members on OwnedCore with your tinfoil hats. 
> Their website has, since launch, been on and off so many times because of DDoS attacks that you should have been able to put 2 and 2 together. That, put together with the fact that the host moved from their sky service and to another host, was another strong pointer on what was going on. But oh well... 
> /Rant
>  
> If you dont know what Immortal Bot is, read the review and guide here (Immortal Bot - brief review and short guide)
> 
> Anyways I had a chat with the Developer. 
> 
> *Why is the site down?*
> ...



Thanks Kurlos, things smelt fishy to me, but this explains it all! Very much appreciated.

----------


## Zakanator

Sucks for those people with pre 28th keys, that chargedback.

----------


## suppien

Thank you for posting this, so people who did not believe in them can see this. TY! I hope they make this product monthly payment.

----------


## KuRIoS

> How much do they pay you for posting this? Just curious.


Nothing - But seeing as we had 60 threads created, in THE WRONG SECTIONS alone, about this subject I thought that this would be the best way to go about it. 
But no, I am not getting paid to post this  :Smile:  (not unless you guys want to donate some Diablo 3 gold to me for doing so haha)

----------


## m2e

Yeah I just have to say that I have NEVER EVER seen a community that was so quick to turn their back on a good product the moment the creators of it faced some adversity. I mean seriously, with-in minutes of the website going down we had multiple people already filing Paypal charge backs, making up rumors that the Blizzard lawyer's were already meeting with them and had forced them to take their website down, that they had "jumped ship", that this "confirmed" Immortal Bot had no warden protection status because their website is down after the patch occurred and so on. 

But one of the few FACTS we actually had was from VS themselves letting the community know they would be doing a ~12 hour maintenance (conservative estimate). But hey, that's just a very minor detail that almost everyone can afford to overlook right? Makes more sense to start the conspiracy theories, tinfoil hat BS and get the TMZesque rumor mill churning. 


All I hope that comes out of this is for VS to blacklist every single moron that did a charge back so they're forced to use other inferior programs.

----------


## raidersz

meh, good luck

----------


## Kylah

Thanks for the info. I wasn't too concerned but it's good that you took the time to speak to them and get some information straight.

----------


## anticoder

Well regardless if the bot is up and working or not, most bot developers have shut theirs off since the status.dll is being activated through Warden until they are sure their anti-detection methods are still working since the minor patch recently.

----------


## iFarmer

If anyone wants to bail on Immortal bot, I'll gladly buy your key if it was bought before May 28th.

----------


## thenthelies

I don't get it, what's so good about

----------


## m2e

> I don't get it, what's so good about


Very well working gold farming bot with really great features being added all of the time. Developer(s) would constantly take suggestions, add updates and change things that weren't working. Overall it's just a very solid bot and a pretty decent price compared to others out there.

----------


## diesiel1

the last peice of the puzzle is warden protection

----------


## j0achim

Imortal is regardless still very much a cheap bot, having a 1 time purchase is not very common for bots. And the price is not steep either, other bots that have offered a life time license most often cost 3 times or more to purchase.

----------


## 10806

Yes immortal bot is quite good! i still though want to see more guides how to set up the bot and explain diffrent things about the options you have when setting up the bot, for example the looting and selling items. Anyways a very good bot that i recommend!

----------


## punkerpunk13

Thanks for the post; very much appreciated.

----------


## baeumchen123

yeah offering a multi license bot would be so great

when and how much would be such a license?!

----------


## mrduric

Yes thanks for the post  :Smile: !

----------


## fragnot

> the last peice of the puzzle is warden protection


i hope they do "something" atleast

----------


## m2e

> i hope they do "something" atleast


They don't comment on Warden for obvious reasons but so far they've done some great work so lets try giving these guys the benefit of the doubt for once at least unless proven otherwise.

----------


## bjorncyz

TBH, even if VS ran off with my money, I would still NOT do a chargeback, I would gladly pay twice/three times more what I paid for the bot. I was going to quit D3, and it is the bot that kept me going. And his programming skills must be pretty damn good, I'm surprised blizzard hasn't hired him as a "if you can't beat them, buy them over" approach.

----------


## mrbone

so if i bought my acc on 29 may i can't use the bot, but i payed?

----------


## Bisuone

> Do you plan on offering a license for multi-botters? Maybe a discount for bulk buys of licenses?
> We plan on adding a discount for bulk purchasing soon



This soon please  :Big Grin:  I will wait to purchase my second license > :Big Grin:

----------


## corran11

while the bot and forums are currently offline i can as well post here
i bought my account on 27th may and the only difference i heard of is that i can use my session on any bnet account that i want.

but sometimes people say that pre 28th may acc can be used for multisession botting, 
whats is the real difference between pre and post 28th session?
thanks

----------


## IceFrogSg

Hahas.i knew it... i really believe VS dont do those kind of thing. For those who demand a refund, i feel sorry for you all. For those who still believe and support VS, Its time to "Bring It On" 5 hours later. Cheers =D

----------


## IceFrogSg

> Imortal is regardless still very much a cheap bot, having a 1 time purchase is not very common for bots. And the price is not steep either, other bots that have offered a life time license most often cost 3 times or more to purchase.



Yup thats true, You all should be thank VS alot for that. You wanna try BF3 Hack? Pay per mth? lols

----------


## daffy82

Thanks for the clarification KuRIoS... dit dejlige menneske  :Wink:

----------


## Roalith

> while the bot and forums are currently offline i can as well post here
> i bought my account on 27th may and the only difference i heard of is that i can use my session on any bnet account that i want.
> 
> but sometimes people say that pre 28th may acc can be used for multisession botting, 
> whats is the real difference between pre and post 28th session?
> thanks


Someone that bought an account before the 28th can use it for multiple Bnet accounts simultaneously whereas anyone that purchased it after is only allowed to use it with the single Bnet account linked to it. Therefore, for people wanting to run multiple copies of the bot at a time come out cheaper having the one with multi-use capabilities and often look around for people selling a pre-28th account!

----------


## The Maffyx

Seems like the site is back up guys!

----------


## Kikipaz

Site back up, thanks for the information Kurios  :Big Grin:

----------


## m2e

> Seems like the site is back up guys!


Good to see!

Looks like they've got a couple of kinks to work out still and the download on the customer portal isin't updated yet but hopefully it'll be good to go within a few hours.

EDIT: looks like the site is getting hammered and they're "running some test" (according to their twitter)

----------


## vfx123

yer site was up "briefly". managed to post a comment. however bot is still not usable

edit: im assuming the bot needs an update to the new patch i guess?

----------


## Inokichi

Ye we need wait more  :Smile:

----------


## KaMiii

This page (http://virtualsteroids.com/) is currently offline. However, because the site uses CloudFlare's Always Online™ technology you can continue to surf a snapshot of the site. We will keep checking in the background and, as soon as the site comes back, you will automatically be served the live version. Always Online™ is powered by CloudFlare | Hide this Alert

Let us wait a bit more and wait for the full site back up  :Big Grin:

----------


## vfx123

> Ye we need wait more


time = money

----------


## vfx123

bloody maintenance last night, the only reason i logged out. foooooooooooooooooooock

----------


## EatenGoulash

Good news! Although I had good hopes for it coming back I would be lying if I'd say that I wasn't getting a little worried due to all the drama.

----------


## xsunwellx

I'd like to know, If I close the paypal dispute right now, am I safe? I wrote in it that I would cancel it if the site was to go up again.
I bought the 3 hours before the site went down, so I got kinda scared.

----------


## Nakukak

Well as far as I can see there has been an update so you cant log in with it /cry

----------


## sycksyn

Website was back up for a few - I was able to go to the customer portal and front page - zero updates on it... lame - now the website is back offline.

Last update was June 3, 2012.

----------


## vfx123

> Website was back up for a few - I was able to go to the customer portal and front page - zero updates on it... lame - now the website is back offline.
> 
> Last update was June 3, 2012.


the twitter webpage has a comment with reply saying that once the website is back up there will be an update to the immortal bot for the new patch

----------


## stfufag

lets get #virtualsteroids going in quakenet IRC to have a chat for immortal bot users outside of forums.

----------


## Zixx93

can you link the twitter of VS plz ? Thx !

----------


## vfx123

Twitter

----------


## sycksyn

Last estimate was 8 hours - which was 4 hours ago... I miss making money lol.

----------


## m2e

"Virtual Steroids ‏@VirtualSteroids

Still working on it! Site may go up and down momentarily."

posted 22minutes ago

----------


## Adrarve

i hate from thursdays. always bad news.

----------


## sycksyn

Happy note? Paintballing on Saturday & Sunday though lol... just gotta make it two more days.

----------


## Clutter

I wish I had a pre28th account... wtb one! Stuck with a silly single license...

----------


## Nakukak

Hey 
Atleast they are better at giving infomation to their users then Blizzard is :P

----------


## dark1463

cant wait for it to come back up lol

----------


## cording12

Glad to hear its not a total lost cause! VS should probably tackle the unofficial facebook page and then make more people aware of the official Twitter page as its a really useful go to when the site is down!

----------


## reitaz

> Glad to hear its not a total lost cause! VS should probably tackle the unofficial facebook page and then make more people aware of the official Twitter page as its a really useful go to when the site is down!


I totally dont know why everyone is so scared of losing their money from buying this bot but keeps taking risks of losing their accounts -_-

----------


## Cenny

> I totally dont know why everyone is so scared of losing their money from buying this bot but keeps taking risks of losing their accounts -_-


LOL! money is way more important than a d3 account, I just levelled a second char to 60 on a new account in like 5 hours. NP.

----------


## Whitelightningjp

I'm gonna laugh if people with pre 28th keys did actually chargeback, and they lose them. I'll sit here with my 5 pre 28th keys happily, even if the bot goes down. I will go down with the shit, as they've helped me this far, why not stick with them.

----------


## vegasmoney

@Whitelightningjp Interested in selling one? I'll pay well  :Embarrassment:

----------


## reitaz

> LOL! money is way more important than a d3 account, I just levelled a second char to 60 on a new account in like 5 hours. NP.


True, but for myself, I'd say paying twice of the amount or even more to get this useful thing back instead of just crying lol. btw thats so fast it took me minimum 10 hours -_-

----------


## DXENEME

Oh my god I just saw this thread, the Immortal Bot website was working for me literally 10 minutes ago, I found it through google and I just paid for my bot.

As SOON as I paid, the website went down and I didn't get anything.

I don't have an immortal bot login or anything, I don't even know what I paid for....

What the !?!!?!?

----------


## ro0k

> LOL! money is way more important than a d3 account, I just levelled a second char to 60 on a new account in like 5 hours. NP.


Logic?
Bot = 30€
D3 Account = 45€ and more ?

So in this case D3 Account > Bot -.-

----------


## Cenny

> Oh my god I just saw this thread, the Immortal Bot website was working for me literally 10 minutes ago, I found it through google and I just paid for my bot.
> 
> As SOON as I paid, the website went down and I didn't get anything.
> 
> I don't have an immortal bot login or anything, I don't even know what I paid for....
> 
> What the !?!!?!?



Maybe you should have read this thread? They will be back soon.

----------


## m2e

> I'm gonna laugh if people with pre 28th keys did actually chargeback, and they lose them. I'll sit here with my 5 pre 28th keys happily, even if the bot goes down. I will go down with the shit, as they've helped me this far, why not stick with them.


Yep. I just hope they refund the people who currently have claims against them follow it up with blacklisting them. So on top of losing their keys they can't even buy a new copy  :Big Grin:

----------


## diablo3stockcontroller

> I'm gonna laugh if people with pre 28th keys did actually chargeback, and they lose them. I'll sit here with my 5 pre 28th keys happily, even if the bot goes down. I will go down with the shit, as they've helped me this far, why not stick with them.


what has pre 28th keys got to do with anything?

----------


## reitaz

> Oh my god I just saw this thread, the Immortal Bot website was working for me literally 10 minutes ago, I found it through google and I just paid for my bot.
> 
> As SOON as I paid, the website went down and I didn't get anything.
> 
> I don't have an immortal bot login or anything, I don't even know what I paid for....
> 
> What the !?!!?!?


dw man it will be up soon as they're gonna release the new version of the bot, but sorry I lol'd.

----------


## DXENEME

> Maybe you should have read this thread? They will be back soon.


I wish I knew about it, I literally only found this website after purchasing.

Obviously I thought I was robbed/scammed so I frantically googled and eventually found this thread.

----------


## DXENEME

> dw man it will be up soon as they're gonna release the new version of the bot, but sorry I lol'd.


Can I just ask, how exactly do you recieve the bot after paying?

Do you get an email to the paypal you paid with or something? Thanks for ur help

----------


## reitaz

> Logic?
> Bot = 30€
> D3 Account = 45€ and more ?
> 
> So in this case D3 Account > Bot -.-


i think he meant:

having this bot program > not having this bot program

----------


## reitaz

> Can I just ask, how exactly do you recieve the bot after paying?
> 
> Do you get an email to the paypal you paid with or something? Thanks for ur help


i got my paypal transaction completed and recieved an e-mail with the code right after

----------


## dfk

well atleast the bot isnt shut down  :Big Grin:  thanks for the info kur

----------


## djjohnson13p

> i got my paypal transaction completed and recieved an e-mail with the code right after


same here, I received my code immediately after processing my order through paypal,

----------


## sycksyn

They updated twitter again saying " Virtual Steroids ‏@VirtualSteroids: stilllllll working...."

----------


## liwei92

well i have pre28 also putting for sale in vs forum trading with hc us gold only

----------


## Zixx93

her twitter don't work for me -_-' . The page not exist

Can you link me the good twitter plz ? 

I have https://twitter.com/#!/VirtualSteroids but don't work

----------


## djjohnson13p

> her twitter don't work for me -_-' . The page not exist
> 
> Can you link me the good twitter plz ? 
> 
> I have https://twitter.com/#!/VirtualSteroids but don't work


https://twitter.com/#!/VirtualSteroids is the correct link

----------


## mrbudag

I've been doing a few royal cripts runs and it seems the gold drop rate got nerfed. Can anyone confirm this?

----------


## stfufag

I have bought 4 immortal bots so far and I am running currently 3.

For the 4th, I did not got a code and I am sending emails to the support since 2 weeks, 15 emails so far WITHOUT any response. also no response on the forum.

I am afraid that if I file a claim about the transaction of the 4th bot that the other 3 will be closed ...

----------


## reitaz

> I've been doing a few royal cripts runs and it seems the gold drop rate got nerfed. Can anyone confirm this?


I can smell a huge banwave. Hoping its not true that the rate got nerfed

----------


## Adrarve

not sure but I do not see a big difference.

----------


## russianvr4

im still getting roughly 5k/run, dont think its been nerfed

----------


## watercooled

> I can smell a huge banwave. Hoping its not true that the rate got nerfed


I would have to think ANYONE using this bot atm is well aware that they will be banned in the short/mid term and are still botting only because they are making enough cash to buy plenty of more copies.

----------


## petrieslastword

If anyone is selling a multibot account-I'd be very interested.

----------


## mrduric

Is the bot working at the moment?

----------


## liwei92

I am bt only deal hc gold for us

----------


## DXENEME

Been over an hour now since I paid and I havn't recieved anything...

Should I be worried :S

----------


## sycksyn

No the website and services are down for maintenance. How did you even pay? The website has been offline for about 12 hours.

----------


## DXENEME

I have no idea it let me pay like 1 hour 10 mins ago

I had no idea it was down for maintenance the website seemed to work fine for me and the payment :/

----------


## dickinyerhole

To those able to connect to the service right now: Did you have to just keep trying over and over until you could login with the bot?

So far I just keep getting the unable to connect to the service error but am seeing that some of you are currently farming  :Frown:

----------


## kickkiller

> To those able to connect to the service right now: Did you have to just keep trying over and over until you could login with the bot?
> 
> So far I just keep getting the unable to connect to the service error but am seeing that some of you are currently farming


would love an answer to that too please  :Smile:

----------


## Hadarian

If you have bought the bot before registering, you need to register an account. In the customer Service tab you then can type in your paypal email adress and you will get the activation code. So dont worry just wait for the site to work again.

You won't get an email with the Code, it will show directly under your paypal email adress, don't have a screen but I hope you understand it all  :Smile:

----------


## mrduric

> would love an answer to that too please


No way you could have the updated version for the most recent patch though, seems kind of dodgy botting with an outdated version doesn't it?

----------


## Dariuas

> would love an answer to that too please


That interview has already happened, unless I missed the dev's posting on here, I'd suggest forwarding questions to their twitter account.

----------


## 3t3rn4l

So what's going on? Is my bot account still intact? I have a pre-28 account.

----------


## KuRIoS

This is not a trade thread

----------


## Shushuking

> *Virtual Steroids* ‏@*VirtualSteroids
> **Very close!*


yay... sooooon !

----------


## dickinyerhole

> yay... sooooon !


yes... _"soon"_ haha

----------


## mrduric

im having dinner with my girlfriend tonight, might be spending half the dinner setting up the bot via LogMeIn on my Iphone.
Someone isn't going to be pleased, hurry up VS  :Wink:

----------


## Nachto

Best farming bot at the moment - i love it.
Hope it's back soon and good luck to the VirtualSteroids-Team!

----------


## uncledolan

Pretty much exactly what I expected. The way the Immortal Bot team conducted business, the quality of product... One of my friends was saying it was a rip-off and the IB team ran off with the money. I couldn't understand how such a well-written piece of software was coded solely to rip someone off, when the IB team would make SO much more money keeping the bot alive.
And this proves that. Kudos, and good luck with getting the DDoS attacks taken care of. I do know of some bulletproof hosting with DDoS protection, but it's usually in the hundreds of dollars per month range.

----------


## Shushuking

site back online, but stil not completely finished i think

----------


## Dariuas

> site back online, but stil not completely finished i think


Site is indeed up, erroring out, and the bot is doing the same.

----------


## Sch

Wouldnt it be cool if warden stood ready to ban all flagged accounts the minute 100's logon with the bot?  :Smile:  (assuming we are flagged, and warden really do exist)

----------


## Shushuking

> Wouldnt it be cool if warden stood ready to ban all flagged accounts the minute 100's logon with the bot?  (assuming we are flagged, and warden really do exist)


that would be AWESOME ! -.-

----------


## thenthelies

servers can handle ddosin' but not 10k+ users trying to log on at the same time xD

----------


## Cenny

> that would be AWESOME ! -.-


Dont think any of the IB users were flagged yet. The D3A users certainly were and will get banned.

----------


## Jaygee22

> Dont think any of the IB users were flagged yet. The D3A users certainly were and will get banned.


Is this fact?

----------


## sycksyn

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /var/www/html/forums/admin/applications_addon/ips/ccs/sources/pages.php(412) : eval()'d code on line 5510
Could not connect to SQL server.


Looks like the site is getting better......lol

----------


## djjohnson13p

same ooh so close xD

----------


## Jaygee22

The site is up again for me with no errors!

----------


## sycksyn

Except for the fact there is no new bot - the SQL server is offline - and all forum functions such as messaging, searching, seeing new threads, and viewing profiles are still disabled.....

Besides that - yeah its great lol.

----------


## usernamex2189312323

> site back online, but stil not completely finished i think


Still cannot run the bot. CAn you?

----------


## Shushuking

> Still cannot run the bot. CAn you?


no, need to download new version too 1.

----------


## Adrarve

version 1.39 ?

----------


## sycksyn

SQL back up - no new bot.

----------


## Adrarve

customer portal version is 1.39 now.
edit: and now 1.40  :Smile:

----------


## sycksyn

Bot is released - login is offline..

----------


## siegfx

Its version 1.40 now but still fails to connect

Update : I can login at immortal now, but when D3 starts, it freezes

Update : Their twitter says it's being Updated

----------


## Solarsoul

> customer portal version is 1.39 now.
> edit: and now 1.40


my is running

----------


## sycksyn

Website is starting to lag again - lol super nice.

----------


## Solarsoul

the bot gives me an error saying i am attempting to to connect to an account that does not have access? wtf?

----------


## Adrarve

same here.

----------


## ovello

Where do I download the new version?

----------


## uncledolan

To Everyone Complaining:

They are currently updating the bot / MH. You have to realize they have a LOT of users refreshing the shit out of their site, slowing their servers down. Give them a few minutes, go out for a cigarette, take a shower.. Come back and check. No need to spam F5 as you're only making it worse.

----------


## Solarsoul

well i say that their database hasnt yet been fixed  :Frown:

----------


## sycksyn

How many cigarettes can you smoke in 24 hours? lol.

----------


## sycksyn

http://virtualsteroids.com/forums/to...137#entry22137

VS posted on the forums - I think we can move this talk to their forums now until the website dies again tomorrow.  :Wink:

----------


## Solarsoul

in and bot is runnning

----------


## grobusto

Can't join! sad..

----------


## usernamex2189312323

> customer portal version is 1.39 now.
> edit: and now 1.40


Anyone else who cannot download because its "temporarily unavailable"

----------


## suppien

:Smile:  customers, http://virtualsteroids.com/forums/to...tual-steroids/

----------


## xsunwellx

> Anyone else who cannot download because its "temporarily unavailable"


yup same error

----------


## sycksyn

Website is back offline - when its up here is the link to the bots newest file http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/dl.php...0-775f8ecb.zip

For whatever reason they removed the link from the customer portal but I got my bot up and running with that link.

----------


## bedak

An error occured with the SQL server:
This is not a problem with IP.Board but rather with your SQL server. Please contact your host and copy the message shown above.

----------


## hackersunited

anybody mind sending me the 1.40 via email or anything? thanks [email protected]

----------


## mrbone

either me plz  :Smile:

----------


## Shushuking

i got 1.4 but my game freezes imediatly when i start it

----------


## usernamex2189312323

> customers, http://virtualsteroids.com/forums/to...tual-steroids/


404  :Smile: 

/charss

----------


## kariemzaki

can u upload the bot on mediafire or something  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## fiddlestick2012

any one who has 1.4 upload to web and let us download plx

----------


## usernamex2189312323

> i got 1.4 but my game freezes imediatly when i start it


My game crashes as well

----------


## djjohnson13p

you guys dont get it, if IB servers are down you cant use it anyways as its tied directly to IB so be patient and wait.

----------


## usernamex2189312323

> you guys dont get it, if IB servers are down you cant use it anyways as its tied directly to IB so be patient and wait.


We do know`?

----------


## Mumulica

http://virtualsteroids.com/dl/dl.php...0-775f8ecb.zip

----------


## djjohnson13p

that wasnt to you enaina, people want offsite download servers and its pointless, thats what i was pointing out.

----------


## aavlee

I'm in and botting using the link posted.

----------


## tranzu

> can u upload the bot on mediafire or something  ?


Even if u download it, you will still need a auth key  :Smile:

----------


## hackersunited

i am stuck at grey screen

----------


## Shushuking

ye, even with the NOW AVAILABLE version, crash on start (freeze)

----------


## ziggar

Same here, grey screen, just have to wait and i'm sure they will fix it hopefully hehe.

----------


## hackersunited

anybody else stuck at grey screen?

----------


## suppien

> 404 
> 
> /charss


try it again :P http://virtualsteroids.com/forums/to...tual-steroids/

----------


## hackersunited

ok now i can start d3 but hud is gone?

----------


## tnemlec

website is still offline for me  :Frown:

----------


## siegfx

New version is out guys, version 1.41!

----------


## Greik

yes, grey screen too...

----------


## hackersunited

anybody kind enough to give me the wp to core of arreat nm? sherria#6317

----------


## slayy

And I have a question if the bot has been running normally and if possible, know to buy it with confidence?

----------


## corran11

it finally works
everything is fine

----------


## dickinyerhole

Grey screen, then game crashes upon launching

Sweet

----------


## steveeden88

Thanks for the info!

----------


## DXENEME

I'm emailing sales support but no reply...  :Frown:

----------


## Disorted

Everything is working great, farming urns at the moment with my DH, works just as good as it did 1 day ago. Thank you!

----------


## hackersunited

grey screen again

----------


## hackersunited

Guye you gotta download 1.41 from their website and tyou can all bot again

----------


## fiddlestick2012

plx someone upload the latest version on web please so we can download

----------


## slayy

So everything works, you should buy this bot issue a 30E?

----------


## Nakukak

It is updated, and on their site.

V1.41 - working at this moment.

----------


## punkerpunk13

It works fine for me. I'll update a proggy later.

----------


## fiddlestick2012

the thing is i can't get on their website, keep saying 'This website is offline', please someone uplaod plx...takes u 5 min max..

----------


## usernamex2189312323

Running fine for me now

----------


## Bisuone

Nice it's working!

Customer Portal

----------


## auboy

Apparently, it says their paypal account cannot receive money at the moment.

----------


## sym2oo1

> Apparently, it says their paypal account cannot receive money at the moment.




too many angry nerds doing charge backs flagged the account maybe?

----------


## Sch

> Wouldnt it be cool if warden stood ready to ban all flagged accounts the minute 100's logon with the bot?  (assuming we are flagged, and warden really do exist)


My prediction was not true, and my minions is at work again. Used the day "off" to buy/level/gear two new!

----------


## snowmaster20

Whenever i enter Customer Portal i get the website is currently offline, what should i do?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Remus3

give it time  :Smile:  they are ones to be trusted.

----------


## Mumulica

its wicked sick. has more skill then me...

----------


## Mistz

where is a good site to upload the patch? i can try do it the 1.41, and how safe is it to use immortals now since they loadet warden?

----------


## usernamex2189312323

> where is a good site to upload the patch? i can try do it the 1.41, and how safe is it to use immortals now *since they loadet warden*?


WHere do you have this info from that they have loadet warden? People tempt to spew out stuff that they don't know about..

----------


## Thimbles

What exactly is the significance of "pre-28th" keys? What's the difference?
Ediy: Nevermind, found out I think. Assuming it's to do with the new keys being tied to one Diablo III account.

----------


## m2e

> WHere do you have this info from that they have loadet warden? People tempt to spew out stuff that they don't know about..


Seems to be the case around here.

----------


## Remus3

> Seems to be the case around here.


with all the new people from the d3 launch,

Most of the older community that is active is FAR from being that immature to jumping ship when things break. especially within 1 day z.z
.. if it was down for a week with no word then yes i'd be upset.. but 24 hours-- people make me sad sometimes.
"you're really the sperm that won?"

----------


## m2e

> with all the new people from the d3 launch,
> 
> Most of the older community that is active is FAR from being that immature to jumping ship when things break. especially within 1 day z.z
> .. if it was down for a week with no word then yes i'd be upset.. but 24 hours-- people make me sad sometimes.
> "you're really the sperm that won?"


I've seen some insane shit though. Everything from the usual "they scammed us!" to "they took down their site because they couldn't bypass warden so they bailed!" to "Well I just called the lawyer for Blizzard and he isin't picking up so im pretty sure he's currently dealing with them since i've been tracking him for quite a while" (guy was dead serious too) and so on.

Do mods plan on doing anything with some of the kids on here? The amount of bullshit is just ridiculous and makes this and other D3 related sub forums not very enjoyable. It's basically a bunch of people who try to pass off opinion and misinformation as fact and go into chicken little mode yelling "the sky is falling, the sky is falling!" any time anything happens...

----------


## Remus3

cant do much other than call them out on it, eventually their stupidity will get them banned or infraction-ed and they change their ways or leave.

----------


## yellowrabbit

> First of all, I must say that it is truly sad to see so many of the members on OwnedCore with your tinfoil hats. 
> Their website has, since launch, been on and off so many times because of DDoS attacks that you should have been able to put 2 and 2 together.But oh well... 
> /Rant
>  
> If you dont know what Immortal Bot is, read the review and guide here (Immortal Bot - brief review and short guide)
> 
> Anyways I had a chat with the Developer. 
> 
> *Why is the site down?*
> ...


When i understood your site was down for some sort of DDOS attack i just waited until i saw your little message explaining the server migration. I can say you created the best D3 bet ever seen and i don't mind waiting few days when your server is Offline, kudos for your work guys, juste remember to inform us more quickly and frequently next time !

ps: even for server maintenance it's not a big thing to put a Twitter message  :Smile:

----------


## Zeluous

*They've clearly handled the situation badly, but you do have to bare in mind that people jumping to conclusions is not useful for anyone. It's usually a younger audience who have just used their money to buy the bot and such that start spreading rubbish around, simply because they feel gimped. Just be patient and ride it out, the bot will be back soon*

----------


## Disorted

For everyone who wonders, Royal crypts is now useless. They just announced that they needed to do a "emergency shutdown" on the front page. What they really did was to nerf it by 50% ATLEAST. Went from 680k per h to 170...

----------


## dDARKb

can any second the stealth patch?

----------


## 91jimtid

> For everyone who wonders, Royal crypts is now useless. They just announced that they needed to do a "emergency shutdown" on the front page. What they really did was to nerf it by 50% ATLEAST. Went from 680k per h to 170...


They nerfed alot in the shutdown :/ Siegebreaker chest, tyraels dmg, meteor exp farm etc  :Frown:  - EU

Ima check out the goblins in act 2 now

Edit - goblin in act 2 not nerfed - EU

----------


## Duds91

Hi everyone, im new i just want to know 1 think, those scripts in top threads are for this immortal bot?

----------


## pjhulz

nice review, can't wait to finish my part time.. get paid and I will get this bot  :Smile:  ...

Thanks

_and lol... because of this I made a twitter account >.< ahahaha.. just to be updated.._

----------

